# UV light help!?



## XANTHIA9 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have just brought a bearded dragon yesterday. The vivarium is set up with its substrate, hides, heat lamp, etc. 

However I am having a struggle knowing how to install the Arcadia D3 reptile lamp which is 30 inches long/750mm. I also brought this along with an arcadia ultra seal fluorescent lighting controller. Could someone please tell me how to install it? I have tried to find videos on Youtube on how to set it up but no luck:sad: 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you 

Kind regards, Noah Mannion


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes, very simple

You will have lamp clips in the box. Screw through these and into the top of your viv.

put the reflector over these clips and then insert the lamp.

put the controller endcaps on after feeding them through the vent

done


----------



## XANTHIA9 (Oct 1, 2017)

*To Arcadiajohn*



Arcadiajohn said:


> yes, very simple
> 
> You will have lamp clips in the box. Screw through these and into the top of your viv.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your message. Could you possibly post a photo as an example just so I know what the end result looks like? 

kind regards, XANTHIA9


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

this set up video shows one method of fitting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHtHVnrr_M



XANTHIA9 said:


> Thanks a lot for your message. Could you possibly post a photo as an example just so I know what the end result looks like?
> 
> kind regards, XANTHIA9


----------

